
Florida Computer Programmer Arrested for Hacking [kernel.org in 2011] - ryanlol
https://www.justice.gov/usao-ndca/pr/florida-computer-programmer-arrested-hacking
======
ryanlol
Maybe we'll finally get that postmortem
[http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/09/who-rooted-kernel-
or...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/09/who-rooted-kernel-org-servers-
two-years-ago-how-did-it-happen-and-why/)

Oh, and this was somewhat interesting too:
[https://panamadb.org/officer/donald-ryan-
austin_12097929](https://panamadb.org/officer/donald-ryan-austin_12097929)

